# Cities with most Africans outside of Africa.



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are all US cities with at least 100,000 African Americans and their share of the city's total population:

*New York City, NY*--1,962,154--(24.5%)
*Chicago, IL*--1,053,739--(36.4%)
*Detroit, MI*--771,966--(81.2%) 
*Philadelphia, PA*--646,123--(42.6%)
*Houston, TX*--487,851--(25.0%)
*Baltimore, MD*--417,099--(64.0%)
*Los Angeles, CA*--401,986--(10.9%)
*Memphis, TN*--397,732--(61.2%)
*Washington, DC*--340,088--(59.4%)
*New Orleans, LA*--323,392--(66.7%) 
*Dallas, TX*--304,824--(25.6%)
*Atlanta, GA*--254,062--(61.0%)
*Cleveland, OH*--241,512--(50.5%)
*Milwaukee, WI*--220,432--(36.9%)
*Jacksonville,FL*--211,252--(28.7%)
*Indianapolis,IN*--198,252--(25.4%)
*Birmingham, AL*--177,709--(73.2%)
*St. Louis, MO*--177,446--(51.0%)
*Charlotte, NC*--175,661--(32.5%) 
*Columbus, OH*--172,750--(24.3%) 
*Boston, MA*--140,305--(23.8%)
*Newark, NJ*--142,083--(51.9%)
*Nashville, TN*--145,483--(26.7%)
*Oakland, CA*--140,139--(35.1%) 
*Cincinnati, OH*--141,534--(42.7%)
*Kansas City, MO*--136,921--(31.0%)
*Jackson, MS*--129,609--(70.3%)
*Baton Rouge, LA*--113,478--(49.8%)
*Richmond, VA*--112,455--(56.9%)
*Buffalo, NY*--107,066--(36.6%) 
*Fort Worth, TX*--106,988--(20.0%) 
*Norfolk, VA*--102,268--(43.6%) 
*Shreveport, LA*--101,218--(50.6%) 

Please post data for other cities that you know have more than 100,000 Africans. There is probably plenty of them in Western Europe and Brazil.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeaaaaaaaa we made the list! Black power!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Very interesting. The percentages are even more interesting. Being african american myself it seemed so strange moving from D.C. to Seattle. What a shock but eventually I got use to it. Now it seems strange (not in a bad way) to go back east and see all the blacks. It's especially nice to go back and visit Howard University, Hampton U, Morehouse, Frederick Douglas' home and so on.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

I didn't even know there were black people in Wisconsin. Some of the cities on the list surprise me. I've been to Boston and Indianapolis, and I didn't see many blacks in either city.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Chris Rock-" There's no black people in Minnesota. The only black people there are Prince and Kirby Puckett."


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Blacks in the US or in other american countries are not really africans, at least no more than whites are europeans.

So concerning african imigration I guess there are maybe a few US or canadian cities that might make it to the list but just a little.

Generaly European cities have much more africans, UK, french or Portugese cities, the african comunities in Spain and the Netherlands are quite important also if you count north africans.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Everyone is basically African.. Remember life started in africa the oldest Humanoid and **** sapiens remains have been found in Africa.. Also through dna test and genetics they traced mankind in it's present form of **** Sapien to Africa. 

Every African or Black Person has this gene which is the oldest gene of all people on earth.


So everyone is African..


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^^ Oh aye.


Here is a map showing London:











and its *Black African* Population (ie not including North African):


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

HirakataShi said:


> I didn't even know there were black people in Wisconsin. Some of the cities on the list surprise me. I've been to Boston and Indianapolis, and I didn't see many blacks in either city.


theres alot of them in the Milwaukee-Chicago corridor...in cities like Racine and Kenosha. There is a pretty sizeable community in Beloit too. The rest of the state outside Mil/Madison is pretty white..with some Mexicans and Asians in various pockets.


----------



## lowrider (Apr 9, 2004)

In South America cities with many people of African extraction include Cartagena Colombia, Salvador (Baia) Brazil, Rio de Janiero Brazil, and even cities in Peru, Ecuador, and Venezuela.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris*
I found only this in wikipedia

French censuses are forbidden to ask questions regarding ethnicity or religion, therefore it is not possible to know the ethnic composition of the metropolitan area of Paris. 
The most numerous groups of foreign-born residents of Paris are the following (roughly listed from most numerous to least numerous):

Black Africans (Muslims and Christians) from West Africa and Central Africa: arrived between 1970 and 2000 
Sepahrdic Jews from North Africa: arrived in the 1960s, 300,000 to 400,000 of them live in the metropolitan area of Paris, the largest concentration of Jews in the Western World after New York City and Los Angeles 
Black people from the Caribbean (essentially Guadeloupe and Martinique): arrived between 1960 and 2000 


.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

In Canada, Greater Toronto and pockets of Nova Scotia have the highest % of Black Canadians.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Canada in 2001:

Toronto metro: 310 500 (6.7%, after, chinese and south asian)
Montreal metro: 140 000 (4.2%)


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

minato ku said:


> *Paris*
> I found only this in wikipedia
> 
> French censuses are forbidden to ask questions regarding ethnicity or religion, therefore it is not possible to know the ethnic composition of the metropolitan area of Paris.
> ...



Doesn't Miami's metro have more jews then LA, giving it the "2nd" title.

I'm pretty sure

Also, are there any Haitians in Paris? or is it mostly just Guadelope and Martinique?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

polako said:


> Here are all US cities with at least 100,000 African Americans and their share of the city's total population:
> 
> *New York City, NY*--1,962,154--(24.5%)
> *Chicago, IL*--1,053,739--(36.4%)
> ...



This list is kinda weird because 1) It only counts city population (so small cities like Miami and SF are not going to be represented and places like Houston may be over-represented)

and 2) the thread title is very misleading because most black people in America aren't African, just like a large proportion of black people in the UK aren't African (some have been there for generations, and some are Caribbean).


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

streetscapeer, you have some Haitians in Paris, though it is not a very big comunity, but I have seen Haitians here and there


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

thread title is kinda misleading. i was thinking african immigrants.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Indeed...
African Americans are not Americans?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> Doesn't Miami's metro have more jews then LA, giving it the "2nd" title.
> 
> I'm pretty sure
> 
> Also, are there any Haitians in Paris? or is it mostly just Guadelope and Martinique?


i think Jerusalem is second))))))


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

14% of israeli population


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Scraper Enthusiast said:


> Hello, African Americans (Black Americans) are not Africans.
> 
> How about a thread that states cities with the most Europeans outside Europe. Same thing.



I don't get this argument. How can one say that? If African-Americans are not African what in the heck are they? Of course they are African.

And most white Americans are European (or a mix of some kind). How could one say they are not European?

Did America somehow invent a new race or something? I could see MAYBE talking in very general terms of you are talking about Brasil where there has been much more interacial mixing then the U.S. but in the U.S. I don't see how one could say this.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

virtual said:


> Blacks in the US or in other american countries are not really africans, at least no more than whites are europeans.
> 
> So concerning african imigration I guess there are maybe a few US or canadian cities that might make it to the list but just a little.
> 
> Generaly European cities have much more africans, UK, french or Portugese cities, the african comunities in Spain and the Netherlands are quite important also if you count north africans.


Not sure about that.. didn't see that many Africans when I lived in Spain.. just a few who were hawking stuff on the streets.. but none that seemed to be integrated into the society by any means.

Speaking of African-African.. I was surprised to learn that Houston has the largest Nigerian community living outside of Nigeria.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

ProgHouseHead said:


> Black African Population NY: 149,762
> Caribbean Population NY: 592,809
> 
> (These are not figures for African Americans, but rather, recent African and Black West Indian immigrants)
> Source: www.census.gov


Thos numbers seem awfully low.. there has to be a lot more African people than that in NY!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Yeah, New York is, like 1/4 black. With 8 million people that would be 2 million blacks.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Bond James Bond said:


> ^
> Yeah, New York is, like 1/4 black. With 8 million people that would be 2 million blacks.



those figures are for 1st generation immigrants only! 

In ths country we manly have this:

Black-Americans (African American-I've never liked this term)
Africans
Caribbeans


the figure above only considers the last two categories, the black-Americans are by far the largest category in America.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> I don't get this argument. How can one say that? If African-Americans are not African what in the heck are they? Of course they are African.
> 
> And most white Americans are European (or a mix of some kind). How could one say they are not European?
> 
> Did America somehow invent a new race or something? I could see MAYBE talking in very general terms of you are talking about Brasil where there has been much more interacial mixing then the U.S. but in the U.S. I don't see how one could say this.



black Americans are different from African immigrants and Caribbean immigrants. 

just like a Russian immigrant is different from a white person from Alabama.


On the US census we don't have we can't just replace the "white" category with "European", just like we can't just "black" category with "African"....they mean to different things.


Oh and also, it is general knowledge that virtually all black Americans are mixed at some point.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Tiger Beer said:


> Not sure about that.. didn't see that many Africans when I lived in Spain.. just a few who were hawking stuff on the streets.. but none that seemed to be integrated into the society by any means.
> 
> Speaking of African-African.. I was surprised to learn that Houston has the largest Nigerian community living outside of Nigeria.


I never said the african (exept moroccan) presence in Spain was high, it's quite the opposite in fact.

And concerning Houston, I just don't believe it, London must have obvioulsy much more Nigerians than Houston,


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

virtual said:


> I never said the african (exept moroccan) presence in Spain was high, it's quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> And concerning Houston, I just don't believe it, London must have obvioulsy much more Nigerians than Houston,


At the last census (2001) there were approx 70,000 Londoners who were born in Nigeria, and the Black African (as opposed to Caribbean) population of London was 350,000. As a conservative estimate about 2/3 of that number were Nigerian or children or grandchildren of Nigerians (the only other big groups being Ghanain and Sierra Leonian). I would estimate there being 200,000 Nigerians in London at the last census, and as this is one of the fastest-growing ethnic groups in London I would be totally unsurprised if there were 300,000 or 400,000 Nigerians in London today.

As an illustration, my boss is Anglo-Nigerian, as is his boss, and 4/9 managers at my location are Nigerian. Nigerians are very heavily represented in organisations like London Underground and local London Councils.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The city of Houston (not sure if metro is counted or not) has 100,000 *native* Nigerians


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> black Americans are different from African immigrants and Caribbean immigrants.
> 
> just like a Russian immigrant is different from a white person from Alabama.
> 
> ...



LMAO...That is so not true. The vast majority of blacks were NOT "mixed" with others. Where you get this "common knowledge" is beyond me.
Some surely were a result but the good majority surely not.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> Oh and also, it is general knowledge that virtually all black Americans are mixed at some point.



^
Extremely Untrue.. 

Let's keep it real the dominant color is black, the original human was black, etc... Most races throughout history has had some influence or mixing with other races.. But with black people who can make any color on the race chart, will be the dominant color in the end if mixed.. If a black person is mixed and has a baby with another black person that baby will be a black person.. If two mixed black people have a baby and it grows to be an adult and has a baby by a black person 9 times out of ten that baby will be darker... IF a white person and black has a baby that baby can be dark to semi light skin.. But if that baby grows old and has a baby by a black person that baby will be black.. Even in Africa black people are of all shades not by mixing but by genetics.. Two black people can have a white baby with blue Eyes Albino, brown baby, black baby, etc.. Skin Color..



http://www.homestead.com/wysinger/chronology.html

http://www.ntz.info/gen/b00697.html


Tanzania, Ethiopia origin for humans
Rincon, Paul
2003
Publisher: BBC BBC web site 
Our classification: Anthropology
link 


Book ID 697


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rincon, Paul Tanzania, Ethiopia origin for humans 2003
Extract Date: - 150,000


link 

See also

Dr Sarah Tishkoff - 150,000

Tanzania, Ethiopia origin for humans

New DNA evidence suggests "African Eve", the 150,000-year-old female ancestor of every person on Earth, may have lived in Tanzania or Ethiopia. 

A genetic study has shown that the oldest known human DNA lineages are those of East Africans. The most ancient populations include the Sandawe, Burunge, Gorowaa and Datog people who live in Tanzania. 

Researchers found a very high amount of genetic variation, or diversity, between the mitochondrial DNA of different individuals in these populations. 

Mitochondrial DNA is passed down exclusively through the maternal line. The longer a population has existed, the more variation accumulates in its DNA lineages. 

"They are showing really deep, old lineages with lots of diversity. They appear to be the oldest lineages identified in Africa to date," said Dr Sarah Tishkoff, of the University of Maryland, US, who led the research. 

Great resource 

The so-called African Eve represents the ancestral mitochondrial genome that gave rise to all the different types seen in people today. 

Several of the ethnic groups sampled in the study also live in countries surrounding Tanzania. 

"It's entirely consistent with what we expected," said Dr Spencer Wells, a geneticist and author. "All the evidence is pointing to East Africa as the cradle of humanity." 

Dr Wells added that the data ties in well with archaeological evidence of a long occupation of East Africa by modern humans and hominids. 

But Professor Ulf Gyllensten, a molecular biologist at the University of Uppsala, Sweden, was cautious about claims that the oldest DNA lineages were confined to East Africa. 

"I wouldn't be surprised if Dr Tishkoff has found old lineages there, but I think we're just skimming the surface," he said. 

"Too little research has been done in Africa to get a clear picture. I don't know why, because it's clear there is a great resource of genetic diversity there," added Professor Gyllensten. 

'Click' language 

Dr Tishkoff's team have collected mitochondrial DNA samples from 1,000 Tanzanians since they began their research in 2001. 

Although the data comes from groups living in Tanzania, the Burunge and Gorowaa migrated to Tanzania from Ethiopia within the last 5,000 years. 

Dr Tishkoff said Ethiopia was also a good candidate for the region where modern humans evolved. 

One of the populations sampled in the study, the Sandawe, speak a "click" language like that of Khoisan people from southern Africa. 

The Khoisan were previously thought to possess the oldest DNA lineages, but those of the Sandawe are older. This suggests southern Khoisan originated in East Africa, according to Dr Tishkoff. 

"That is surprising, because it has been presumed that the oldest populations were in the south," said Professor Gyllensten. Some of the oldest modern human archaeological sites in Africa are in the south of the continent. 

Dr Tishkoff said she planned to carry out further research to narrow down the most ancient East African lineages.

[top] [Home][Sources][Names][Dates][Context][Feedback]
Extract ID: 4140

Bushman 

























East African









Picture of an albino Black People


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

JBOB said:



> ^
> Extremely Untrue..
> 
> Let's keep it real the dominant color is black, the original human was black, etc... Most races throughout history has had some influence or mixing with other races.. But with black people who can make any color on the race chart, will be the dominant color in the end if mixed.. If a black person is mixed and has a baby with another black person that baby will be a black person.. If two mixed black people have a baby and it grows to be an adult and has a baby by a black person 9 times out of ten that baby will be darker... IF a white person and black has a baby that baby can be dark to semi light skin.. But if that baby grows old and has a baby by a black person that baby will be black.. Even in Africa black people are of all shades not by mixing but by genetics.. Two black people can have a white baby with blue Eyes Albino, brown baby, black baby, etc.. Skin Color..
> ...



first of all, I don't know why you posted those links because they don't have much to do with the issue.

And, I don't know where you got your information from for you to come to all the conclusions that you mentioned above, but I don't agree with them. You, yourself, mentioned at the end that a "black" couple can have many shades of dark exhibited in their children, contradicting your earlier statement saying that "black" will be the dominant color in the end when mixed (which really doesn't make sense).

In any case, if you go to West Africa today you can frequently tell the difference between a good proportion of that population and a good proortion of blacks in the United States. Even in the US itself the concept of dark-skinned and light-skinned are different for the East Coast and West Coast, mainly because there was more mixing on the West Coast [Indians].

Still, the lightness or the darkness of individuals or populations is not a good indication of mixing. But think of it this way. if you count back the amount of ancestors one has in the past 500 years of whites and blacks and American Indians living in proximity (considering a generation of 30 years [even though it was probably much shorter earlier]) you would end up with

1970---2
1940---4
1910---8
1880---16
1850---32
1820---64
1790---128
1760---256
1730---512
1700---1024
1670---2048
1640---4096
1610---8192
1580---16384
1550---32768

surely for black Americans, many, many of these 32,768 (prob a slightly lower number because of incest [cousins]) ancestors are white , Indian, and mixed individuals, and then many of the 16,384 were white, Indian, and mixed, and that many of the 8,192 were white, Indian, and mixed, etc.
I myself am a pretty dark-skinned person of a pretty mixed ancestry, I can easily tell by my ancestors still alive (very light-skinned). If I have a child with a person a person of mixed ancestry and as dark as I am, we could have a child slightly lighter or slightly darker, doesn't change the fact that me, my mate, and our children are all mixed or of mixed-ancestry.
Think about Trinidad today, which has slightly more Indians than blacks, the majority of the population is really mixed.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> And, I don't know where you got your information from for you to come to all the conclusions that you mentioned above, but I don't agree with them. You, yourself, mentioned at the end that a "black" couple can have many shades of dark exhibited in their children, contradicting your earlier statement saying that "black" will be the dominant color in the end when mixed (which really doesn't make sense)..



You may not be reading what I wrote in the proper text.. It makes a great deal of sense.. Black People and Africans have the oldest genotype in humanity.. All **** sapien beings came from AFRICA.. There are tribes in Ethiopia with naturally curly hair and various shades of complexion, as well as other parts of the continent, etc... No person can say that all black people in america had mixing.. You may be thinking about most Europeans from a hundred years or so ago that do not know their pure ancestry race. Some may be a mix of Irish, Swedish and Indian, etc.. But for African Americans the type is black if your not the whitest of white..



> surely for black Americans, many, many of these 32,768 (prob a slightly lower number because of incest [cousins]) ancestors are white , Indian, and mixed individuals, and then many of the 16,384 were white, Indian, and mixed, and that many of the 8,192 were white, Indian, and mixed, etc.
> I myself am a pretty dark-skinned person of a pretty mixed ancestry, I can easily tell by my ancestors still alive (very light-skinned). If I have a child with a person a person of mixed ancestry and as dark as I am, we could have a child slightly lighter or slightly darker, doesn't change the fact that me, my mate, and our children are all mixed or of mixed-ancestry.
> Think about Trinidad today, which has slightly more Indians than blacks, the majority of the population is really mixed.


What do you consider yourself African American, Black or Cabloasian? 

If you didn't know the Genetics test have already been done on African Americans and the genes are not diluted... You may look at your family tree for the past 100 thousand years and find various degrees of mixing but the genetics don't lie.. Life Began in Africa and Africans originally populated the World..


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

JBOB said:


> Bushman
> ]


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


>


LOL, 

I knew someone was going to indicate George Bush! LOL I was waiting for someone to say that.. Also George bush is related to the Queen of England..


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

JBOB said:


> LOL,
> 
> I knew someone was going to indicate George Bush! LOL I was waiting for someone to say that.. Also George bush is related to the Queen of England..



Really? Eliza-bush.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

JBOB said:


> You may not be reading what I wrote in the proper text.. It makes a great deal of sense.. Black People and Africans have the oldest genotype in humanity.. All **** sapien beings came from AFRICA.. There are tribes in Ethiopia with naturally curly hair and various shades of complexion, as well as other parts of the continent, etc... No person can say that all black people in america had mixing.. You may be thinking about most Europeans from a hundred years or so ago that do not know their pure ancestry race. Some may be a mix of Irish, Swedish and Indian, etc.. But for African Americans the type is black if your not the whitest of white..



Well first, there's no use in pointing out the different parts of Africa since most slaves came from West Africa.

I'm sorry, but in the context of genetics (and my experience), some of the things you said, really don't make sense. 
And you just pointed out another example, in the 100 years (only 3 or 4 generations, only 16 ancestors) there has been quite alot of mixing among southern, northern, eastern, and western Europeans. The same has happened with the thousands of ancestors black Americans have in the past 500 years, with whites and Indians.







JBOB said:


> What do you consider yourself African American, Black or Cabloasian?
> 
> If you didn't know the Genetics test have already been done on African Americans and the genes are not diluted... You may look at your family tree for the past 100 thousand years and find various degrees of mixing but the genetics don't lie.. Life Began in Africa and Africans originally populated the World..


You're right, the genetics don't lie (I should know, being a student biologist @ Penn), and if I have genes in me that "convey lightness" they can be passed on to my offspring (or they may not). In me they would be masked by the genes that "convey darkness." And yes, I know the whole 'life began in Africa, Africa is the most diverse continent, there is no such thing as race, etc, etc...I've written many papers about it.
I consider myself dark-skinned black [like Jamie Fox] (from the caribbean), but I realize I have a lot of mixing in me (I have genes that "convey lightness") and my children may end up light (like Halle Berry, let's say) or they may not.


----------



## paisaboy (Dec 4, 2005)

I hardly saw any Africans in the US, Europe has way more Africans than the US.

hehehe the thing is Americans, not with the intention to bash them or anything, but they like to claim to be from some where else, even if they are born, raised and have never been outside the US and speak nothing but American english

they still call black americans, who are actually mixed with white-American, and whose culture isnt even remotelly african, african-americans hehehehehehe LOL

and you ask some Americans where they are from and they tell you, oh I am a 15% mexican, 17% polish, 27% African, 20% Dutch, 45% scottish hehehehe, when you were simply expecting an answer like I am from Chicago, or Atlanta etc.

It kinda makes you wonder about Americans, and their culture


----------



## paisaboy (Dec 4, 2005)

the same goes with the so called latinos, you meet some American born people of like porto rican and mexican origin, who can not speak spanish at all, not even a word, they are as americans as apple pie telling people they are hispanic, which is funny because hispanic means a person who speaks spanish and how can you be hispanic, if you can not speak a single word of the language?

LOL

ok I'll stop, I don't wanna sound like I am anti-American or anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

^^ I'm uber-white and speak fluent Spanish hehe.....does that mean I'm Hispanic?


----------



## paisaboy (Dec 4, 2005)

Datilguy and who told you hispanics can't be white or black or jewish or asian? in the US they think hispanic has to equal an indigenous brown skin person from mexico LOL

hispanic is not a race or anything, haven't you heard of spaniards, or Argentina with their millions of European immigrants, or the germans who migrated to mexico etc?


hehehehehe @ I'm white and I speak spanish, if you go to South America or Spain you can see blondes who speak spanish too, big deal


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

paisaboy said:


> I hardly saw any Africans in the US, Europe has way more Africans than the US.
> 
> hehehe the thing is Americans, not with the intention to bash them or anything, but they like to claim to be from some where else, even if they are born, raised and have never been outside the US and speak nothing but American english
> 
> they still call black americans, who are actually mixed with white-American, and whose culture isnt even remotelly african, african-americans hehehehehehe LOL


about Africans (immigrants within the recent past) ...depends on where you go in the US...if you go to any cosmopolitan city (especially on the eastern coast and the gulf) you're bound to meet Africans in many communities (if you go to an all-white neighborhood, you most likely won't find any Africans)

for ex, direct immigrants in 2000 living in the city of NY(not 2nd or 3rd generation)
(Black African Population NY: 149,762
Caribbean Population NY: 592,809)


second of all, what is so funny

thirdly, you really don't know what you're talking about with regard to black-Americans in this country.

The term "African American" has been in common usage in the United States since the late 1980s, when greater numbers of African Americans began to adopt the term self-referentially. Malcolm X favored the term "African American" over "Negro" and used the term at an OAAU (Organization of Afro American Unity) meeting in the early 1960s, saying,_ "Twenty-two million African-Americans - that's what we are - Africans who are in America." _ Former NBA player/coach Lenny Wilkens is another who used the term as a teenager when filling a job application. Many blacks began to abandon the term "Afro-American", which had become popular in the 1960s and '70s, for "African-American," because they desired an unabbreviated expression of their African heritage that could not be mistaken or derided as an allusion to the afro hairstyle. The term became increasingly popular, and by the 1980s, Jesse Jackson and others pressed for its adoption and acceptance. Users of the term argued that "African-American" was more in keeping with the nation's immigrant tradition of so-called "hyphenated Americans", who were known by terms like "Irish-American", or "Chinese-American", "Polish-American"), which link people with their, or their ancestors', geographic points of origin.


More recent immigrants from Africa tend to heyphenate themselves with their country of origin not the continent of Africa...so they would declare themselves, for example, Ghanian-American, or Egyptian-American.


also, I'm not sure what you were implying in your post, but if you think that Americans of African ancestry are the same as Americans of European ancestry, then you are fooling yourself greatly hehehehe LOL



> and you ask some Americans where they are from and they tell you, oh I am a 15% mexican, 17% polish, 27% African, 20% Dutch, 45% scottish hehehehe, when you were simply expecting an answer like I am from Chicago, or Atlanta etc.
> 
> It kinda makes you wonder about Americans, and their culture



this is simply not true...I live here and and have probably asked a thousand people where they are from, and very rarely do I get a list of the sort you just listed! If you ask someone what they're ancestry is, they might give you a ridiculous answer like that, because there has been a lot of mixing in the America's.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Cities with most blacks outside of Africa...hhmmmm? What about *Blacksburg*, Virginia, U.S.A.?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

PAISABOY-

First off, I was kidding so there is no need for your shitty ass attitude.

Being from NEW MEXICO....I know very well that Hispanics can be of any race, ALSO being from Spanish descent.........your condescending persona is not appreciated.

I'm very well aware of the German Immigrants to Mexico, and the millions of whites in Argentina, and the blond haired blue-eyed Spaniards (LOVE Spain!!  )

So before your next post...bitching about me..........maybe you should realise the fact that I MAY have an inkling of what I'm talking about.....OR learn the intended meaning of a winky-smiley.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

DC actually, because of the ambassies has a pretty high number of francophone africans


----------

